
The Workhorse W-15: The Electric Truck with a Lower TCO Than a Ford F-150 - protomyth
https://cleantechnica.com/2017/05/02/workhorse-w-15-production-version-revealed/
======
Boothroid
Styling is a little like a badly disguised car in Robocop, but growth of
electric can only be a good thing - especially here in Europe where stupid
diesels are choking us.

